# can someone tell me how to replace a dipstick tube on my MK4 Jetta?



## magoga (Nov 13, 2008)

i posted something like this before but recieved no answers


----------



## VW_Stalker_07 (Mar 26, 2007)

*Re: can someone tell me how to replace a dipstick tube on my MK4 Jetta? (magoga)*

just pull it off, and then grab a new one from the dealer like 9-15 bucks and then just stick it on, and push untill it clicks into place....


----------



## NFrazier (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: can someone tell me how to replace a dipstick tube on my MK4 Jetta? (VW_Stalker_07)*

be careful though most brake and u have to carefully removed the pieces left over before it droped into ur oil pan. if that happens just have fun running oil through your car a few times before all the ****z comes out.


----------

